# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Jammed Door Latch

## Biko

I have a DALCO door latch which has jammed in the shut position. Im unable to slide something in to release it due the return of the door frame (not helped by draft proofing). I also cant see how to dissemble the handle to withdraw the bolt from the latch. I have photos of handle and latch but can't work out how to attach them! Can anyone suggest how I can free the latch please?

----------


## jiggy

does the handle rotate or is it jammed ? It may be that the spindle is not on the latch properly , sometimes a knock to the handle can engage the spindle , try from both sides if possible. A photo or model type would be a big help.

----------


## Biko

The handle does turn but doesn't operate the latch. I can't see a model number on any of the other latches jiggy.

----------


## jiggy

is there a little grub screw under the lever or does the backing plate rotate ?

----------


## Handyjack

Hopefully Biko can access both sides of the door. It is possible the spindle between the handles has moved, broken or come loose. The last is unlikely. It is also possible that the latch has broken - ie the spindle is turning but not moving the latch. If there are no visible screws holding on the handles they may be hidden under a ring on the the backing plate. This ring will be held on by either a thread - rotate anti clockwise to remove, or be a press fit onto a rubber ring. If you are not sure which type try moving the ring anti clockwise and away from the door. Once the ring has been removed, and you may need to remove from both sides of the door to access the screws holding the handles on. The screws are likely to be a/ directly into the door, b/ from backing plate to a thread in the other backing plate. The screw heads might be both on one side of the door (lucky you if that is the first ring you removed) or one from each side. c/ screw bolts from both sides joining inside the door in a threaded tube.
Once the handle(s) have been removed you may be able to operate the latch with a screwdriver to open your door. Once the door is open confirm the problem and rectify.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.

----------


## Handyjack

Another suggestion could be to remove the door jamb if it is timber from the door frame. This will allow access to the latch. If you have a metal door frame you have a problem. Worst case scenario is you will need to repair or replace your door.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.

----------


## Biko

Thanks for your help everyone. I did eventually manage to remove the handles. The ring abutting the door was a (very tight) push fit, it was then a simple job of removing 2 screws and the handles, which turned out to be Lane. To remove the latch itself I managed to wiggle an old credit card in and spring it.

----------

